# Look What I finally found today...



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

... 









Just felt like I had to share...


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Another pic (just had to share). Two of my favorite Tanganyikan Cichlids!


----------



## Skelley (Mar 4, 2006)

Those are beautiful cichlids, especially the smaller one. What kind is he?


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

The smaller one on the lower left is a Neolamprologus Caudopunctatus female. The other one is a Cyprichromis Leptosoma "Jumbo" "Kitumba" male.

I noticed the top picture is a little dark, guess my monitor was set at a higher brightness (been gaming a lot recently). I'll have to get a better picture if I see them again.


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

*Ok.. lets try with better pictures now *

Played with the camera a little bit. Weird how on the LCD in the back of the camera the pictures are bright, and the same goes with my computer at home.. however, a lot of people said the pictures were dark. So lets try this again:

Just found these tonight (2/4/2007) Do you have any idea how small these things are? Seriously the food next to them on the leaves are crushed up Microcrabs!









This one was a little larger then disappeared into the Peacock Moss









This is only an OK picture of a pregnant CRS female, but I'm trying to figure out my new camera:









And here's some better pictures of the fish in the beginning:
Male









Female









Thanks for looking :mrgreen:


----------



## 04cobratorchred (Oct 22, 2006)

Very nice pics Chris. Your shrimp look great!!!


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

Pretty shrimps and pretty pics. I need a camera that does that. Congrats finally 
~ren


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Beautiful cichlids!


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I second Epicfish. Those cichlids are gorgeous. I love the yellow white and blue colors combined like that. 

I am a sucker for those dwarf cichlids, especially apistos. Yours look very nice.


----------



## mshilling (Nov 10, 2006)

Looks great! I have a female Neolamprologus caudopunctatus in my tank with Demasoni and labs, and she does fine. I got her with another tank I bought and was skeptical about putting them together, but they have all done well.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Those punks look cool!


----------

